# 1940s



## -Oy- (May 27, 2019)

This weekend was 1940s weekend on my local heritage railway.

Some pix 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2019)

Great photos all.


----------



## DaveA (May 27, 2019)

Nice collection of photos.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 27, 2019)

Great photos.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)

These are highly professional photos.. absolutely superb!!  I absolutely love this Era  and also steam and vintage railways and stations... so I thoroughly enjoyed seeing these pics


----------



## Tommy (May 28, 2019)

Great subject matter!  It appears that the reenactors have paid tremendous attention to detail!  Like Holly, I find that time period fascinating.

And, as always, superb photos -Oy-!

:clap:


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2019)

Amazing photos, Oy! Everything seems to come alive, they're so sharp.  

I loved seeing the purple flowers against the white steam of the train.


----------



## -Oy- (May 28, 2019)

Many thanks folks - it was a great weekend!


----------



## 911 (May 28, 2019)

Did you reproduce these pictures? They are really good. I would like to have read a description of who, what when, where.


----------



## -Oy- (May 28, 2019)

911 said:


> Did you reproduce these pictures? They are really good. I would like to have read a description of who, what when, where.



Thanks.

I took these pictures. 

Who? I don't know other than 1940s reinactors at the event. 

What? The same. 

When - last weekend. 

Where? The East Lancashire Railway.


----------



## Falcon (May 28, 2019)

Great set of pictures  Oy.  Thanks  for  presenting  them.  I remember  those days.


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2019)

I have another friend in Britain who has shared some of these type of 40's Re-enactment  photos with me. It appears it's done every year over there, in several different locations. I don't know when it started.


----------



## -Oy- (May 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I have another friend in Britain who has shared some of these type of 40's Re-enactment  photos with me. It appears it's done every year over there, in several different locations. I don't know when it started.



I've been visiting a few of them for about 10 years now.


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2019)

-Oy- said:


> I've been visiting a few of them for about 10 years now.



Well, at least 10 years then. Thanks Oy.


----------



## oldman (May 29, 2019)

They still do the "Battle of Gettysburg" each year at the original battlefield sites where the bloodiest of battles took place. I give these guys that do the reenactment credit. Some of them still wear the wool suits, which may not be a big deal, except the reenactment is held during the original battle dates of 7/1-7/3, which around here gets up to around the high 80's to low 90's at that time of the year. I live only about 25 miles from Gettysburg, but I avoid that area at all costs for those three days and in fact, I avoid that area for the whole week. 

The campsites that they set up are supposed to be just like back in the day. I have seen some of the campsites set up during different times of the year that the group does just for historical value for the public to be able to witness. 

Here is a picture of the Pennsylvania Monument located on the Battlefield. If you look just below the dome, you will see tourists standing up there.


----------

